# Bennett Farms shooting 12-18



## Brian from GA (Dec 5, 2011)

We've had a few clubs members trying to get back in the swing of things so we will have a 3D shoot Sunday, Dec 18th in Shiloh, GA (South of Warm Springs and north of Columbus). 

The long range forecast says it will be cold that morning but up to the mid 50s that afternoon. Sign up will start at 11AM and go to 1PM. That way folks can go to church, go hunting, cuddle, etc and come on out after.

We probably will have a max of about 40-45 for the long class and will take about 5 yards or so off every class just to get the judging eyes warmed up a bit. 

Directions- from Lagrange (Atlanta-same but come S on I-85 and then south on I-185. Exit on Hwy 27 and turn left) take Hwy 27 south cross I-185 at Waffle House and go to Pine Mountain. Turn left at 2nd light in Pine Mountain which is Hwy 358 (KFC on left). Follow that road 8.3 miles to 4 way stop and turn left on Mann Rd. Go half a mile and gate is on Right. 

From Columbus- Go north on Manchester Expressway (GA 85). Go through Ellerslie, Waverly Hall and then veer left when 85 splits (go toward Warm Springs, SHiloh not Manchester) go through the small town of SHiloh and turn left on Kings Gap Rd. Go to four way stop sign and turn right on Mann Rd. Gate is 1/2 mile on right.

From Warm Springs- Go south on GA 85. When you come down off the mountain take your first right on Trammell Mill Rd. Go about 2 miles and turn left on Mann Rd. Go about 1 mile and the gate is on your left.


----------



## young gunna (Dec 5, 2011)

If blake gon be there i aint comin!


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm going just to see Blake


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 6, 2011)

What y'all looking at gumma.


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 7, 2011)

Runny said Gunna is watching that helicopter ride by wondering if G has permission to hunt there

Corey if you're scared of Blake and Semi Pro say so.... You can go back to Open A in two years of winning no money!!!! I guess that means I'm free to move back huh?


----------



## young gunna (Dec 7, 2011)

Yep im just scared to be peer grouped with him! He is very annoying


----------



## young gunna (Dec 7, 2011)

The pic is a tribute to my dad!


----------



## passthru24 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know me and some of the RBO gang will be there,,,I know I got some arrows that need to be lost ,,, Really tho, we are looking forward to it...Everyone come on out and get ready for 2012.....


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 8, 2011)

young gunna said:


> Yep im just scared to be peer grouped with him! He is very annoying



Amen, Amen, Amen.... You hear the choir right?


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 8, 2011)

Make sure Chuck is medicated, we dont need anymore snap shots.


----------



## thegirl15 (Dec 9, 2011)

and so the trash talking begins...hate i'm going to miss this one.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 9, 2011)

BlakeB said:


> Make sure Chuck is medicated, we dont need anymore snap shots.



He's alot more fun not medicated.


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Em, did you hear that Runny bled today.... Taking a bow out of the car.... He is SOOOOO talented!


----------



## noviceshooter (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking forward to doing some shooting!


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 11, 2011)

Course is set. Hard to believe we are getting close to 3D season again. If its longer than 40 yards from the back stake its Blake's fault. We ranged nothing but man I couldn't tell you the difference between 20 and 40.


----------



## dhardegree (Dec 11, 2011)

I may be able to leave after Sunday School, but have to be back in town by two for a family Christmas gathering.  It is that time of year after all...


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 13, 2011)

I was guessing we would have 15 to 20 shooters getting their shoot on but we may have a decent crowd from all the interest I've been getting. Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

come on the girl! i will give you 20 points, dont be scared:swords:


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 16, 2011)

Runny

Em was coming but she said she couldn't carry the huge medical bag required to keep you from bleeding out so she can't make it. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone Sunday. :santa:


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 17, 2011)

More calls and emails yesterday. Should be a crowd. 3D anyone?


----------



## thegirl15 (Dec 19, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Hey Em, did you hear that Runny bled today.... Taking a bow out of the car.... He is SOOOOO talented!



I didn't expect less.


----------

